# Looking for Specific Type of Dog Sweater Knitting Pattern



## ajinga (Jun 15, 2011)

I've searched Bernat, Red Heart, Ravelry, Etsy, KP, Craftsy and Googled for a Dog Knitting sweater pattern that has specific features such as long turtle neck, raglan sleeves in Knit not crochet. I cannot find anything except the one that is pictured below that was offered on Etsy already knitted. However, they no longer offer it. It doesn't have to be in a striped pattern. Can anyone help?


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

I am just dumb! Read, and reread your req uest....?? The sweater shown could be worn by person or pup..yes, no? Do you want a pattern of a dog doing the knitting or? Then I dumbed down at "dog knitting sweater"...Sorry.


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

www.lionbrand.com/knitting-pattern-turtleneck-dog-sweater-1.html


----------



## PeggySca (May 17, 2012)

Love the little dog sweater. I am going to make one also


----------



## targa416 (Mar 26, 2017)

I did a reverse image search but all that comes up are Etsy and Pinterest links. Sorry! I hope you find it.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

This pattern seems to have raglan increases. More than 200 people made this. You can make the collar ribbing longer to make a turtleneck collar.
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/harness-friendly-dog-sweater

Some other possibilities here
https://www.handylittleme.com/fall-dog-sweater-knitting-patterns/

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/prep-dog-sweater


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

This pattern seems to have raglan increases. More than 200 people made this. You can make the collar ribbing longer to make a turtleneck collar.
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/harness-friendly-dog-sweater

Some other possibilities here
https://www.handylittleme.com/fall-dog-sweater-knitting-patterns/

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/prep-dog-sweater


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

adaptable for any dog and or/turtleneck
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pebbles-dog-sweater
https://startknitting.org/for-pet/dog-coat-free-knitting-pattern/
https://www.etsy.com/listing/176001746/dog-sweater-knitting-pattern-turtleneck?gpla=1&gao=1&&utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=shopping_us_d-craft_supplies_and_tools-patterns_and_how_to-other&utm_custom1=770e3f7d-1254-48fc-b140-9c424e2e632f&utm_content=go_2063558059_76452866135_367965825027_pla-297065912291_c__176001746&gclid=Cj0KCQiA0NfvBRCVARIsAO4930lR0WN5DRIen8C5g5_e0JtMrc0-4sErUZN41Yxbf1ECqo4_19N7ifYaAsodEALw_wcB


----------



## kmsent (Jan 10, 2017)

https://www.dogcatpin.com/knitted-dog-sweaters.html

it says 100 sweater patterns (free) listed here


----------



## tbrat (Jul 5, 2013)

how about this one?? https://www.ravelry.com/projects/ambara/darling-darby-sweater-4 this pic has extra work but the pattern is a nice dog sweater.


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

It appears to be self striping yarn


----------



## Taffsey (Apr 5, 2012)

Garb Studios has a lovely free pattern that is cabled and has a turtleneck.


----------



## Taffsey (Apr 5, 2012)

Sorry. Auto spell. GARN Studios.


----------



## Lobax (Jun 12, 2016)

Cute sweater!


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

rainie said:


> www.lionbrand.com/knitting-pattern-turtleneck-dog-sweater-1.html


I made this several years ago and I believe it it pretty close to what you are looking for!


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

https://www.garnstudio.com/search.php?action=search&w=dog+sweater&c=0&k=0&y=0&lang=us

The patterns specify breed type....often helps in finding the right size when you are searching.

Here's a graph that might help with the measuring. It's for a greyhound, but it is useful to show what to measure:



ajinga said:


> I've searched Bernat, Red Heart, Ravelry, Etsy, KP, Craftsy and Googled for a Dog Knitting sweater pattern that has specific features such as long turtle neck, raglan sleeves in Knit not crochet. I cannot find anything except the one that is pictured below that was offered on Etsy already knitted. However, they no longer offer it. It doesn't have to be in a striped pattern. Can anyone help?


----------



## Nancy Deak (May 5, 2014)

I made one up as I went. Did the ribbed turtleneck, then stockinette stitch to where you need the leg “sleeve” and used an afterthought thumb pattern for the sleeves. Did the remainder in stockinette with a cable down the back.


----------



## Jansk (May 1, 2011)

I've made the first one for my dog. It is knit starting at the collar then increase as for a yolk then the body knitted. It doesn't have sleeves anf the neck is not very long. It does look good on Evie though


----------



## Grey squirrel (Jul 21, 2017)

hildy3 said:


> I am just dumb! Read, and reread your req uest....?? The sweater shown could be worn by person or pup..yes, no? Do you want a pattern of a dog doing the knitting or? Then I dumbed down at "dog knitting sweater"...Sorry.


OH Hildy! It had to be you...I was eating some crackers when I read your post and I almost chocked and passed out. Ha,ha, ha. Let it go on you conscience! I had visions of my dog knitting a sweater and consulting a pattern. :sm02:


----------



## ajinga (Jun 15, 2011)

UPDATE: I meant to say Dog "KNITTED" sweater pattern. Sorry for sounding so dumb.


----------



## ajinga (Jun 15, 2011)

Glad my posting had given you a smile for the day.


----------



## angel210 (Jan 26, 2011)

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/0-81-dog-sweater


----------



## Grey squirrel (Jul 21, 2017)

ajinga said:


> UPDATE: I meant to say Dog "KNITTED" sweater pattern. Sorry for sounding so dumb.


It didn't sound dumb, I actually understood what you meant, but laughed at Hildy's interpretation. English is my second language, so I don't catch up things like that very fast, but I do in my own language.
You do not need to apologise of feel bad about the title, but I am sorry if I hurt your feelings.
Grey squirrel


----------



## knitknotes (Feb 20, 2016)

This one may be useful for some knitters:
http://www.cs.oswego.edu/~ebozak/knit/esb-patterns/dog.sweater.2008.html


----------



## glofish (Nov 19, 2012)

This one is really cute and I'd knit it myself, if I had a dog.
http://www.lionbrand.com/knitting-pattern-cabled-dog-cardigan-1.html


----------

